# PAF Cyber Space Command



## kursed

Well, the cat is out of the bag, I guess.

First, Sohail Aman sb made a casual mention of PAF taking over SUPARCO missions lead. And now this video with a banner staring us in the face. There are more details to this, but as told @JamD and @Bilal Khan (Quwa) - we’d expect more news from PAF on this front in the coming months and years.

Pakistan Air Force - Space Command

Reactions: Like Like:
36 | Love Love:
13 | Haha Haha:
10 | Wow Wow:
5


----------



## JamD

🚀🛸

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JamD

Requested budget items of interest from the last budget:

Approximately 16 million USD for Pakistan Multi Mission Satellite:






Approximately 0.6 million USD for Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite:







Feasibility Study for Pakistan Remote Sensing Synthetic Aperture Radar Satellite, approximately 1 million USD





Approximately 4 million USD for feasibility study of Pakistan Satellite Navigation Program






Approximately 43 million USD for feasibility of spaceport:

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
33 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Imran Khan said:


> is se bara to hamary sector f-11 main telenor office hai


It's just the beginning, baby steps at first, but later if funding isn't a issue we can expect great things.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

Hopefully they will rehabilitate the rocket launch site west of Karachi and market it to countries that want to do a polar launch; such as the Turks, subsidizing their operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mudas777

Imran Khan said:


> is se bara to hamary sector f-11 main telenor office hai




Bro take it easy those draws are not loaded with any dollars yet which we are meant to receive it from the divine power's. All in good time, a tour of MBS or Qatari prince can change all the size of the office and desks. Have patience Pakistan works in a mysterious way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIRauf

Nice, its about time too.


----------



## Riz

Any chance of working on our own ASAT missile ??


----------



## sparten

**** ASAT, I want our own manned space program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JamD

Riz said:


> Any chance of working on our own ASAT missile ??


A better strategy is to work on blinding various kinds of satellites from the ground - if we don't do that already.

ASATs create junk and are internationally frowned upon. Ground based systems don't have any of that bad press but can render a satellite useless for surveillance. I did see in that video the "Space Command" is tracking all recon satellites that pass over Pakistan. I'm sure that's a task that has been done for ages to hide movement of stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
18 | Love Love:
3


----------



## NA71

Suparco ....dish Antenna manufacturer .....current situation ....Cat was out of beg long long ago ....


----------



## GriffinsRule

JamD said:


> A better strategy is to work on blinding various kinds of satellites from the ground - if we don't do that already.
> 
> ASATs create junk and are internationally frowned upon. Ground based systems don't have any of that bad press but can render a satellite useless for surveillance. I did see in that video the "Space Command" is tracking all recon satellites that pass over Pakistan. I'm sure that's a task that has been done for ages to hide movement of stuff.


I'm totally fine with Pakistan creating some space junk of its own. Let the countries responsible for most of it drown as much as they want

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon26

I have seen photos of Indian scam cells with better facilities than this “space command”

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JamD

GriffinsRule said:


> I'm totally fine with Pakistan creating some space junk of its own. Let the countries responsible for most of it drown as much as they want


Space junk causes problems for everyone, including future Pakistani missions. It's just an overall dick move.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Solidify

This nonetheless great development.

Global Space program versus Where is Pakistan Space program?


----------



## Darth Vader

Pakistani Space command from what i can see will be the tracking and monitoring of Enemy satellite,
SUPARCO will still be main horse for development even thats a very small step but biggest issue lies with Pakistan economy.
Pakistan needs to sort its priorities they can keep following blindly these corrupt leaders and soon future generations won't even be able to food & water

YES ITS A PIPE DREAM BUT next 100 years will make or break humanity, Pakistan needs to step up here
 my space command vs Pakistani Space command i need my room was messy at that time
🤣🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## khail007

Pakistanis are more interested in the size of building and it's look but not the work or targets assigned. Most probably due to culture and society which only prefer the size of the plot, design and location of the house built.
This was claimed to be the first ambulance service of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Vortex

I hope they took care of cyber security… if not then better go playing apex !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big_bud

mudas777 said:


> Bro take it easy those draws are not loaded with any dollars yet which we are meant to receive it from the divine power's. All in good time, a tour of MBS or Qatari prince can change all the size of the office and desks. Have patience Pakistan works in a mysterious way.



What a weirdly pathetic thinking to profess bdw? You seem to be stating it as if its very smart and pride worthy thing for Pakistan??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goritoes

JamD said:


> Space junks causes problems for everyone, including future Pakistani missions. It's just an overall dick move.



There are some good proposed solutions for clearing that space junk, I wish Pakistani's come up with a more doable solution and initiate it on a world scale..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

Imran Khan said:


> is se bara to hamary sector f-11 main telenor office hai



Khan G, koi share karso na koi Photo Shoto Telenor Office Di.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## mudas777

Big_bud said:


> What a weirdly pathetic thinking to profess bdw? You seem to be stating it as if its very smart and pride worthy thing for Pakistan??


Sometimes you have to laugh at someone comment, so don't take it seriously.


----------



## JamD

In the back on those screens and many times throughout the video we can see a lot of feeds from UAVs. I suspect the space command has been given the mandate to operate PAF's UAVs/UCAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## JamD

kursed said:


> Well, the cat is out of the bag, I guess.
> 
> First, Sohail Aman sb made a casual mention of PAF taking over SUPARCO missions lead. And now this video with a banner staring us in the face. There are more details to this, but as told @JamD and @Bilal Khan (Quwa) - we’d expect more news from PAF on this front in the coming months and years.
> 
> Pakistan Air Force - Space Command
> View attachment 778067


I pressed "enhance" on my screen a bunch of times and the picture on the right there and it looks like a bunch of photos of satellites lol:

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GiG

Unpopular opinion!
looks a gimmick to me, for bankrupting indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

It’s a clear message to whom it may concern….

The entire Af-Pak is under watch from both the space and ground! Couple it with armed drones and soldiers on the ground! Now, it means the death of the proxy traitor terrorists no matter who their master is - be it India, Iran or Iblis himself….

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Big Tank

A suleimani manjan to torture the Indians.

Tbh the interior design and those hanging colorful lamps remind me of massage parlors in Karachi 😂😂

Also, tf with those tower CPUs with 8 year old LEGEND casing??! You call that space command?? Even I could do better interior designing for PsychOps jf I just had to make Indians jealous 🤪

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pak Nationalist

Secondly, why are we excited about this? @JamD, what was that rotating contraption in the laptop screen in the video? Wasn't our space program frozen in time and space when it was put under military oversight? How would PAF taking the lead over SUPARCO benefit our long-term interests?


----------



## JamD

Pak Nationalist said:


> Secondly, why are we excited about this? @JamD, what was that rotating contraption in the laptop screen in the video? Wasn't our space program frozen in time and space when it was put under military oversight? How would PAF taking the lead over SUPARCO benefit our long-term interests?


Good question. We are excited about the space program lead being taken away from SUPARCO. For context, SUPARCO is where the army likes to send dead end officers. Do really it is the worst of the SPD organizations. So the excitment is that maybe under PAF's leadership, which has always shown initiative and has a genuine need for presence in space (SATCOMs and intel), the space program will get somewhere.

In an ideal world I would taken away from SPD, put it under ministry of science and technology, and have its leadership be exclusively from within the ranks who rise up fauji or nonfauji.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aesterix

Ababeel?
That's what I want to know about


----------



## truthfollower

will they allow spaceX to operate here? spacex starlink


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats , a great start looks like great start

I do suggest we develop own Operating System for purpose of Indigenous Application and get rid of influence of Windows and Apple from Pakistan

Space Command Center , Settelite Software etc

Can come in due time

The reason why Russian Space Program is #1 is because it is done with Russian Programming and their own Software

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

My two cents.

Actually investing into a separate command only makes sense if the plan includes sending Mil sats up, and establishing an anti satellite capacity in some shape and form. This cannot be PAF’s entirely own doing, since they’ve invited COAS over as well so I won’t be surprised if its funding is being pooled across all services. Thus sharing resources we send up (Army won’t let go of Suparco to PAF without some sort of an understanding). 

This is beyond setting up a satellite imagery monitoring capacity, something that’s existed for years if not decade plus.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CriticalThought

In the broader world, a space command is about taking war into space. As an example, the Americans now have the capability to send a craft near a satellite and interfere with its operations through robotics. And so, a realistic space command would make sure its satellites have the capability to monitor surroundings and send a live feed to the command centre. And if an intervention is detected, it should be neutralized, for example through the use of lasers. That would be a proper space command, at the very bare minimum.

But given the budget and roadmap, this is probably for remote sensing. Even then, it can be invaluable if it gives us an indigenous capability to monitor air to air missile launches and hits through IR based sensing. It would also give our pilots a picture that would be much harder to jam through usual means. Let's see how this evolves.


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

To all so called senior members trolling and laughing it's not about the size of the building or manpower or resources it's about taking initiative and building a certain capability..... don't you guys remember how Pakistan started with repair and overhaul facilities for aircraft and now we are manufacturing our very own fighter? Space command may not be a shiny impressive thing at this time but in next 20-25 years they may surprise you.... in 1980s or 90s when we were simply overhauling and rebuilding aircraft no one would have thought we will make a modern light weight 4+ gen fighter in that place.... but people like you simply lack vision and are only impressed with impressive buildings, infrastructure and money typical Pakistani attitude mocking others...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

HttpError said:


> Khan G, koi share karso na koi Photo Shoto Telenor Office Di.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SQ8

Falcon26 said:


> I have seen photos of Indian scam cells with better facilities than this “space command”


While it does look barebones - would you like to guess the size of skunkworks initially or even India’s own space command(formidable now)?


Fighting Falcon 01 said:


> To all so called senior members trolling and laughing it's not about the size of the building or manpower or resources it's about taking initiative and building a certain capability..... don't you guys remember how Pakistan started with repair and overhaul facilities for aircraft and now we are manufacturing our very own fighter? Space command may not be a shiny impressive thing at this time but in next 20-25 years they may surprise you.... in 1980s or 90s when we were simply overhauling and rebuilding aircraft no one would have thought we will make a modern light weight 4+ gen fighter in that place.... but people like you simply lack vision and are only impressed with impressive buildings, infrastructure and money typical Pakistani attitude mocking others...


Unfortunately, Pakistanis mistake the differences between legitimate criticism and just criticism for the sake of criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## arjunk

You have to start somewhere. In 1947 they weren't even enough pens or chairs for government offices. People assumed Pakistan would collapse and join India in a few months. Now look how far we've come.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falconless

So now we develop a SLV and a commercial space program?


----------



## kursed

Anyone taking this version of space command as a final version needs to remember the initial stages of Project Vision, and what it eventually turned into.

All such projects operate in a similar fashion in Pak, they start small and then pick up pace along the way. If anyone thinks that the scale of operations (with Army joining hands with PAF, handing over of Suparco to active PAF control) will remain at what they saw in a 80 second video, then they really have no idea how things work in Pak.

On top of that, this isn’t just a project, this is PAF setting up an entirely new command, with a three/two star heading it. And arguably in coordination with Army (& Navy?). It’s only a matter of time from here on out before we start seeing things taking shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Goritoes

kursed said:


> Anyone taking this version of space command as a final version needs to remember the initial stages of Project Vision, and what it eventually turned into.
> 
> All such projects operate in a similar fashion in Pak, they start small and then pick up pace along the way. If anyone thinks that the scale of operations (with Army joining hands with PAF, handing over of Suparco to active PAF control) will remain at what they saw in a 80 second video, then they really have no idea how things work in Pak.
> 
> On top of that, this isn’t just a project, this is PAF setting up an entirely new command, with a three/two star heading it. And arguably in coordination with Army (& Navy?). It’s only a matter of time from here on out before we start seeing things taking shape.



This looks like what we call it "* Jugaroo setup* " but I am hopeful, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## ziaulislam

We are the nation of shortcuts and zero work
So not surprised by the comments here

I can tell from what i see how the "cream" of nation do in medical field


----------



## baqai

Imran Khan said:


> is se bara to hamary sector f-11 main telenor office hai



ye tu sirf cafeteria ki picture hai rest 99% picture tu samnay aaaye gi hi nahin kabhi :p

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Rafael

There is a member @Rafi who will show up any moment now and put something like this:

.......nuff said

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## Warking

Pakistan space force? Less gooo! 

Anyways i know its not fully developed or has a budget in billions but gota start from somewhere eh? I am sure it will in a decades time i will be a proper branch of the Pakistan air force. 

Also i don't think having a huge budget will be too important in space in the future as stuff with better tech will get cheaper.


----------



## bananarepublic

Space marines. 
Or
Space Mujahids?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

bananarepublic said:


> Space marines.
> Or
> Space Mujahids?


Mujahideen e *Aflaak*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GiG

Bilal. said:


> Mujahideen e *Aflaak*


 خلائی قوت /خلائی مخلوق

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stealth

Be real… You never become a space force until you have your own independent mil sats and command & control aka C5ISR in today’s world. Our com and EW sys is highly dependent on the Americans (foreign sats). We are not even capable to establish a credible defence for protecting our space assets against any cyber-kinetic attacks. 

Failed to understand this concept quite frankly. Suparco miserably failed to achieve any significant milestone despite having massive budget. It was established even before India’s ISRO. I don’t see we can even think of space com that requires a huge amount of investment, tech and R&D. A comprehensive and rigorous infra-space network needs to be establish with strong defence shield in order to conduct and pursue space ops including the one designed on the back illustration. 

We hardly engaged any international space agency or have done any collaborative work.. The integration of existing systems doesn’t mean that we are now in the domain of space force lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sparten

Stealth said:


> Suparco miserably failed to achieve any significant milestone _*despite having massive budget.*_


Sorry, what? The poor buggers had nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Rafael said:


> There is a member @Rafi who will show up any moment now and put something like this:
> 
> .......nuff said



Hahahahahahaah


Stealth said:


> Be real… You never become a space force until you have your own independent mil sats and command & control aka C5ISR in today’s world. Our com and EW sys is highly dependent on the Americans (foreign sats). We are not even capable to establish a credible defence for protecting our space assets against any cyber-kinetic attacks.
> 
> Failed to understand this concept quite frankly. Suparco miserably failed to achieve any significant milestone despite having massive budget. It was established even before India’s ISRO. I don’t see we can even think of space com that requires a huge amount of investment, tech and R&D. A comprehensive and rigorous infra-space network needs to be establish with strong defence shield in order to conduct and pursue space ops including the one designed on the back illustration.
> 
> We hardly engaged any international space agency or have done any collaborative work.. The integration of existing systems doesn’t mean that we are now in the domain of space force lol.



Almost all space tech employed is Chinese.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Great Janjua

Certainly moving on the right lines for now. The RAF also has a similar programme but is in advanced stages. PAF being a sister force to RAF there is no surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

Goritoes said:


> This looks like what we call it "* Jugaroo setup* " but I am hopeful, you have to start somewhere.


Skunkworks was the definition of a Jugaroo setup, look where they are now.
For the first time in our history (barring nukes and missiles) we are taken an initiative that is led by us and owned by us, entirely.
Even if it doesn't become our Skunkworks or our SpaceX, it'll most definitely contribute to our scientific base and our military capabilities than any of our allies in the last 2 decades.


" Glory only gives herself to those who dream of her"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## baqai

We will surprise you .....


----------



## NA71

baqai said:


> We will surprise you .....


O kiya yar ....Have you ever visited SUPARCO? 

fancy names or some art work..... will not take us to space...read post #50 twice.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

I think now military will establish its own space command and give SUPARCO under civilian rule.


----------



## JamD

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I think now military will establish its own space command and give SUPARCO under civilian rule.


Apkay moon main ghee shakar gurh methai firni kheer rabrhi or lassi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## wali87

What the hellnis a spaceport


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If we dissolve Sindh Assembly the building can be converted into a beautiful Command Center for Space , it's not like they do anything important in that Building - 




I propose kick out these guys form this building , transfer them to Gujar Nala (search Gujar Nala Karachi videos) and move the Space researcher in this (Existing) building and setup some proper LCD and Duel Monitors


PUT A BIG 200 INCH COMMAND CENTER SCREEN where the Sindh Assembly Chairman sits and drools all day














They even have decent furniture for Command Center , these Sindh Parliamentarians hardly do anything in there , just sleep most of time of just come and go drink Team and Pass around Joke at sorry state of their Province


May be some day we can also track Rocket Launches from the New Command Center



We have infrastructure just stuff needs to be repurposed

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## NA71

Can't figure out which new fighter jet would join PAF with 535 plus pages on another thread and yet another headache "SPACE COMMAND".


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Stealth said:


> Be real… You never become a space force until you have your own independent mil sats and command & control aka C5ISR in today’s world. Our com and EW sys is highly dependent on the Americans (foreign sats). We are not even capable to establish a credible defence for protecting our space assets against any cyber-kinetic attacks.
> 
> Failed to understand this concept quite frankly. Suparco miserably failed to achieve any significant milestone despite having massive budget. It was established even before India’s ISRO. I don’t see we can even think of space com that requires a huge amount of investment, tech and R&D. A comprehensive and rigorous infra-space network needs to be establish with strong defence shield in order to conduct and pursue space ops including the one designed on the back illustration.
> 
> We hardly engaged any international space agency or have done any collaborative work.. The integration of existing systems doesn’t mean that we are now in the domain of space force lol.



You don't need to criticize too much. Any nation has to start from scratch. 

First basis requirements is to identify which satellites are passing through Pakistan
And getting to differentiate btw Commercial and military sats and their timeline of crossing. Might be of little importance as even Amateurs in US do these kinda stuff but it's good to have them officially.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ProudPak

Imran Khan said:


> is se bara to hamary sector f-11 main telenor office hai


Imran bhai I am sure you have been told size doesn't matter 😉


----------



## TsAr

NA71 said:


> Can't figure out which new fighter jet would join PAF with 535 plus pages on another thread and yet another headache "SPACE COMMAND".


what do you expect from a discussion forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

This is just a humble beginning of a very important future department in a temporary makeshift shack.
The new HQ is going to be in an undisclosed location with proper facilities and the new more advanced equipment. Wait for some time, this is the new dimension I mentioned sometime back.




kursed said:


> Well, the cat is out of the bag, I guess.
> 
> First, Sohail Aman sb made a casual mention of PAF taking over SUPARCO missions lead. And now this video with a banner staring us in the face. There are more details to this, but as told @JamD and @Bilal Khan (Quwa) - we’d expect more news from PAF on this front in the coming months and years.
> 
> Pakistan Air Force - Space Command
> View attachment 778067


Tracking, Monitoring, hacking, signal jamming, GPS spoofing, Optically blinding, and some more stuff




Darth Vader said:


> Pakistani Space command from what i can see will be the tracking and monitoring of Enemy satellite,
> SUPARCO will still be main horse for development even thats a very small step but biggest issue lies with Pakistan economy.
> Pakistan needs to sort its priorities they can keep following blindly these corrupt leaders and soon future generations won't even be able to food & water
> 
> YES ITS A PIPE DREAM BUT next 100 years will make or break humanity, Pakistan needs to step up here
> my space command vs Pakistani Space command i need my room was messy at that time
> 🤣🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

NA71 said:


> O kiya yar ....Have you ever visited SUPARCO?
> 
> fancy names or some art work..... will not take us to space...read post #50 twice.



I pass by it on regular basis when wife is going to Ojha ... always looked like deserted haunted place to me lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hex0maniac

Imran Khan said:


> is se bara to hamary sector f-11 main telenor office hai


Imran bhai, you are getting funnier day by day. 😄

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Vapour

Capability gap being plugged post-Feb 2019 events?


----------



## Pak Nationalist

Vapour said:


> Capability gap being plugged post-Feb 2019 events?


In which regard?


----------



## Thorough Pro

no capability gap, staying one step ahead, opening up new horizons for next gen warfare



Pak Nationalist said:


> In which regard?


----------



## Vapour

Pak Nationalist said:


> In which regard?



Satellite surveilance and its application in any potential escalation involving the National Command Authority.


----------



## Pak Nationalist

Vapour said:


> Satellite surveilance and its application in any potential escalation involving the National Command Authority.


Did we not have the capability to do that before? I mean, did we not have access to Chinese satellite imagery?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anik101

Guess what...PAF space command has free version of Flightradar 24 to track aircrafts ...






 








Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Anik101 said:


> Guess what...PAF space command has free version of Flightradar 24 to track aircrafts ...
> View attachment 778702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24
> 
> 
> The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flightradar24.com


Holy crap....Americans using ADS-B exchange to track aircrafts






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396719219891445762

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## The Eagle

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Holy crap....Americans using ADS-B exchange to track aircrafts
> 
> View attachment 778800
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396719219891445762



Imagine the power these free apps like flight Radar with PAF that tracked abhinandan or that bodge attempt of IAF behind a civilian airliner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapour

Pak Nationalist said:


> Did we not have the capability to do that before? I mean, did we not have access to Chinese satellite imagery?



How many that can be used in real time and how extensive is the coverage? 

Given the disparity in conventional capability, shouldn't Pakistan's surveilance capability be enhanced to boost its effectiveness (I know military satellites are only one part)?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Unsure why the issue exist with lack of satellites you can buy foreign constructed Satellite by coughing up 5-50 Million Dollars

You can also buy existing Satellites a bit older models up in space from companies who don't need them or have moved to newer generation Satellites


----------



## truthfollower

what kind of setup they have for weather monitoring and why weather data is not shared with public?


----------



## The Eagle

truthfollower said:


> what kind of setup they have for weather monitoring and why weather data is not shared with public?



That's with the MET office, a civilian setup. This is PAF please.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raider 21

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Holy crap....Americans using ADS-B exchange to track aircrafts
> 
> View attachment 778800
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396719219891445762


USAF more than likely would have the full paid version and why not have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Holy crap....Americans using ADS-B exchange to track aircrafts
> 
> View attachment 778800
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396719219891445762






Raider 21 said:


> USAF more than likely would have the full paid version and why not have it.



ADSB to my understanding uses transponders between friendly aircraft. There would be a specific LRU installed on an aircraft which can then communicate with others. For non friendly aircrafts it cannot track anything, and you need active sensors such as radars, IR etc. It has main application in civil aviation and is useful for traffic management and collision avoidance etc. Every aircraft basic broadcasts information such as GPS loc, bearing and other things. Military most probably has it so they can use ADSB with other civilian traffic when in friendly airspace. For combat data link I think they would use more capable links such as link 16.


----------



## Amaa'n

Raider 21 said:


> USAF more than likely would have the full paid version and why not have it.


it is not like they can't buy it, it is about sharing personal details i.e card number , name to make the purchase.

To give you an example for quiet sometime, in personal capacity, i ordered books from Amazon upon receiving request from specific dept heads in Pindi....
One of the DGI, who is no longer at the position, has paid subscription for The Diplomat on my personal card .... just because Pindi boys don't want their name, bank accounts, cards to be public...

their could be other reasons for not having paid version by PAF, but above is one of the reason i could think of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raider 21

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> it is not like they can't buy it, it is about sharing personal details i.e card number , name to make the purchase.
> 
> To give you an example for quiet sometime, in personal capacity, i ordered books from Amazon upon receiving request from specific dept heads in Pindi....
> One of the DGI, who is no longer at the position, has paid subscription for The Diplomat on my personal card .... just because Pindi boys don't want their name, bank accounts, cards to be public...
> 
> their could be other reasons for not having paid version by PAF, but above is one of the reason i could think of.


Or there might not be enough ADS-B devices through the country. PAF has no issue getting a network through budgeting, Flightradar24 would be the least of their worries.


TheDarkKnight said:


> ADSB to my understanding uses transponders between friendly aircraft. There would be a specific LRU installed on an aircraft which can then communicate with others. For non friendly aircrafts it cannot track anything, and you need active sensors such as radars, IR etc. It has main application in civil aviation and is useful for traffic management and collision avoidance etc. Every aircraft basic broadcasts information such as GPS loc, bearing and other things. Military most probably has it so they can use ADSB with other civilian traffic when in friendly airspace. For combat data link I think they would use more capable links such as link 16.


Yet military dominates most of the airspace in Pakistan, that can also be a limiting factor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

SecularNationalist said:


> View attachment 785976


Give it a few more months, it’s the only tri-service command in the entire setup. It’ll see more funds than anything else in the near future. Besides, this was only an unveil, not showing the entire setup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

kursed said:


> Well, the cat is out of the bag, I guess.
> 
> First, Sohail Aman sb made a casual mention of PAF taking over SUPARCO missions lead. And now this video with a banner staring us in the face. There are more details to this, but as told @JamD and @Bilal Khan (Quwa) - we’d expect more news from PAF on this front in the coming months and years.
> 
> Pakistan Air Force - Space Command
> View attachment 778067


The first small step is a start to the top.


----------



## nana41

Falcon26 said:


> I have seen photos of Indian scam cells with better facilities than this “space command”


It’s one of the many rooms and halls in a corner of the building.


----------



## kursed

@Bilal Khan (Quwa) @JamD @SQ8

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
4


----------



## kursed

kursed said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @JamD @SQ8

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
 6


----------



## NA71

PAF CYBER FORCE


----------



## Invicta

NA71 said:


> PAF CYBER FORCE


Yes that took me by surprise as well, what are they doing...


----------



## Shotgunner51

Zarvan said:


> Cyber and Space commands


Wow that is the real deal!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

HRK said:


> View attachment 823117
> View attachment 823118
> View attachment 823119
> View attachment 823120
> View attachment 823121
> View attachment 823122
> View attachment 823123
> View attachment 823124
> 
> View attachment 823126
> View attachment 823127



Chinese military always does this red team vs blue team combat simulation drills

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raider 21

beijingwalker said:


> Chinese military always does this red team vs blue team combat simulation drills


Americans as well. They started with the Blue Air vs Red Air concept

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal.

Raider 21 said:


> Americans as well. They started with the Blue Air vs Red Air concept


This is cyber security red team / blue team.






Red team - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org










Blue team (computer security) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NA71

Invicta said:


> Yes that took me by surprise as well, what are they doing...


googling "what is cyber warfare"

Cyber command must be headed by some real experts in relevant filed ...not less than a Phd......with proven offensive Cyber OPs expertise ....... please.


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## Metal 0-1

US Mil also Use that certain version of DCS, Arma 3 and Regiments(sim game)
for training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

kursed said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @JamD @SQ8


Everybody loves a good dashboard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CSAW

The understanding & complete application would come with time. A tiny step towards Tech driven field competition with Arch rival.

Potentially the Subjects taken from Chinese evolving doctrine of* Informatised Warfare * :

May NOT be limited to

-Digital Attacks to Paralyze Enemy Electronic / Systems Nerve Centers
-Early Missile Warning through Friendly Satellites [china] to augment TEW Tool Threat Evaluation & Weapon Assignment .
-Utilization of BeiDou
-C2BMC
-Navigation Warfare & Support
-EW Support from Low Orbit Picostats
-Early Preparation / Training for 5.0 th Gen Systems
-Unmanned Operations Nerve Center
-AirSpace Management Center ASMC
-Support to RAMP*

*Recognized Air & Maritime Picture

There were reports on use of C2 solution built on the concept of distributed services architecture ; With Multipliers such as Digital Terrain Elevation Data (DTED).

Future battlefields will be characterized by information saturation.

A Sign of [Better] things to come in future [For Pakistan]. I.A

https://www.fifthdomain.com/dod/2019/01/16/3-ways-chinas-military-could-use-cyber-in-war/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

Apparently PAC got hacked?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504895714043863044

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Bleek

kursed said:


> Apparently PAC got hacked?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504895714043863044


Why would they hack PAC and then openly admit it?

Surely you are better off keeping quiet extracting data over time? But now PAC will upgrade security


----------



## GriffinsRule

Bleek said:


> Why would they hack PAC and then openly admit it?
> 
> Surely you are better off keeping quiet extracting data over time? But now PAC will upgrade security


Will they though?


----------



## Zulfiqar

kursed said:


> Apparently PAC got hacked?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504895714043863044



Another organ was hacked last year.

Apparently in response to that organ's work in EW spectrum near the border.

It seems lessons were not learnt.


----------



## Reichmarshal

Bleek said:


> Why would they hack PAC and then openly admit it?
> 
> Surely you are better off keeping quiet extracting data over time? But now PAC will upgrade security


Docs that matter are not online or even available on an intranet.
Was available online is available online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NA71

Nothing important is online..... Indian hackers would be fooling themselves.....


----------



## Abid123

Any ASAT missile under development?


----------

